# Loach Issues



## Mysphit (Nov 20, 2007)

I have 4 yoyo's in a 125 and it appears they are the culprits for bullying some of my other fish. I've caught them chasing a few rams, corys, and kribs relentlessly and a few have been killed now. Has anyone had similar problems? Are there any other loaches that can be confused with yoyo's that could explain this aggressiveness? I thought they were relatively peaceful.


----------



## Tex Gal (Nov 1, 2007)

I have a big yoyo loach and he is a bully too. I have tried to catch him but he is fast. Fortunately he only picks on the other big catfish and since I have a lot of plants and hiding places he hasn't managed to kill anyone yet. I will catch him and when I do he's outta there! Good luck with yours.


----------



## DaveS (Jun 9, 2006)

This sounds like typical yo-yo behavior to me. I have found them to be mostly aggressive to other 
bottom dwelling fish, and more peaceful fish like corys will have a hard time with yo-yo loaches.

Dave


----------



## rich_one (Oct 31, 2007)

ditto what's been said. this is typical of yoyos. there are loaches that do not harrass like that though, if you just want a botia species loach. look into some striata loaches. mine are in with my rainbows and a small thomasii cichlid, and even a couple glass cats, etc., and they are not attacking anyone, other than the occasional harmless skirmish amongst themselves.


----------



## 90gal (Jan 7, 2008)

I love my clown loaches, very playful and friendly with all my Tetras...


----------



## lauraleellbp (Jan 31, 2008)

My yoyo is a plant demon (digs)... but leaves the other fish alone. Yoyos are all BIG characters for their little size! lol


----------



## JustOneMore21 (Mar 19, 2007)

I recently gave my 3 Yoyos to the LFS because of this aggressive behavior. They would chase my Angelfish, Bolivian, and run over my Cories.......and were outcompeting my Cories for food.

Definitely sounds like typical Yoyo behavior.


----------



## mistergreen (Mar 3, 2007)

if you can trade them for Histrionicas or Kubotai, it would be better.. Maybe add more yoyos?
check out this forum http://forums.loaches.com/
they will give you a definite answer.


----------



## DanD5303 (Oct 12, 2004)

I've pretty much given up keeping loaches with cories. They out compete them for food and their constant touching seems to really upset the cories. I have three Yo Yo's in a 75 with Endlers and a betta and they check on the other fish all the time, sometimes touching them lightly, but I don't think they are trying to hurt them. They are just very active, inquisitive fish. Their actions do irritate some species, tho.


----------

